
Is there anything it is like to be a bat? - roecuco
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/14a9/7d0d27a87a21f31797c11afe0b16e35aea47.pdf
======
hprotagonist
_If you are merely a sceptic, you must sooner or later ask yourself the
question, "Why should ANYTHING go right; even observation and deduction? Why
should not good logic be as misleading as bad logic? They are both movements
in the brain of a bewildered ape?" The young sceptic says, "I have a right to
think for myself." But the old sceptic, the complete sceptic, says, "I have no
right to think for myself. I have no right to think at all."

There is a thought that stops thought. That is the only thought that ought to
be stopped._

Chesterton, 1908.

------
Nicksil
Actual URL to the thing:
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/14a9/7d0d27a87a21f31797c11a...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/14a9/7d0d27a87a21f31797c11afe0b16e35aea47.pdf)

The URL given is a Google out link.

------
zaroth
Judging from the first page, the writing on this seems to be approximately a
grade-school level 2nd or 3rd draft?

I mean, if this was fully original content written by an _algorithm_ it’s
quite impressive! But I’m not sure an algorithm would have typos.

------
jtbayly
Typo in title.

Should be “Is there...”

